# Transfer Steam Games To New Account?



## Baccabechoppin (Sep 19, 2015)

I wish to make a new steam account, is it possible to transfer all my games from the old one to the new one?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 19, 2015)

Baccabechoppin said:


> I wish to make a new steam account, is it possible to transfer all my games from the old one to the new one?


No. You can try asking Steam Support if they'd do it, but chances are rather low that they would.


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Sep 19, 2015)

I believe No is unfortunately the answer here. Purchases are non-transferable and account bound.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 19, 2015)

Actually, now that I think about it.. you could try looking into the Family Share feature.


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Sep 19, 2015)

sup3rgh0st said:


> I believe No is unfortunately the answer here. Purchases are non-transferable and account bound.


Would those purchases include disk based games? All my steam games have product keys and physical disks


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 19, 2015)

Baccabechoppin said:


> Would those purchases include disk based games? All my steam games have product keys and physical disks


Product keys are only usable once, regardless of whether they're from digital or physical purchases.


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Sep 19, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Product keys are only usable once, regardless of whether they're from digital or physical purchases.


Oh, so once those games are bound to one account I can't easily move them to another by the sounds of it


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 19, 2015)

Baccabechoppin said:


> Oh, so once those games are bound to one account I can't easily move them to another by the sounds of it


Right, but it's still possible for you to access them on another account. There's a bunch of limitations, though. This is probably the closest you'll get to "transferring" games to another account: http://store.steampowered.com/promotion/familysharing


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Sep 19, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Right, but it's still possible for you to access them on another account. There's a bunch of limitations, though. This is probably the closest you'll get to "transferring" games to another account: http://store.steampowered.com/promotion/familysharing


So I would just create my new account and then set up family sharing to get my games to come across correct?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 19, 2015)

Baccabechoppin said:


> So I would just create my new account and then set up family sharing to get my games to come across correct?


Yes, but be sure to read the FAQ on the site I linked you, especially this part:

*Can all Steam games be shared with friends and family? *
No, due to technical limitations, some Steam games may be unavailable for sharing. For example, titles that require an additional third-party key, account, or subscription in order to play cannot be shared between accounts.


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Sep 19, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Yes, but be sure to read the FAQ on the site I linked you, especially this part:
> 
> *Can all Steam games be shared with friends and family? *
> No, due to technical limitations, some Steam games may be unavailable for sharing. For example, titles that require an additional third-party key, account, or subscription in order to play cannot be shared between accounts.


Don't think any of my games use anything listed there, I could post a list of games I own to make sure (I don't have many )


----------

